# Pay 60 and get Access to EVERY OUYA Game



## LightyKD (Jun 30, 2014)

In yo faces!!!







PSN, you just got served!


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2014)

Sony must be shitting themselves.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 30, 2014)

The games aren't that great though, just crappy 1 to 5 dollar games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

Pay $60 and gain access to 12 months of Android games.

Can't wait.

_*closes tab ;O;*_

*EDIT:* Missed the asterix by the way.

* The OUYA All-Access pass applies to one-time purchases under €30 (...)


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 30, 2014)

Better sell my PS3 to get a bunch of phone games then.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 30, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> In yo faces!!!
> PSN, you just got served!


 
PS4 is doomed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2014)

Really? Are you dense? "Pay $60 for all the *free-to-play* and $1 games!!!" WOW BEST SERVICE EVER.

Please.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 30, 2014)

OUYA

Putting its competition on suicide watch since *NEVER*.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 30, 2014)

you know... if they actually sold 1 and 3 month passes for 6$/month, i could see people paying for it


----------



## cearp (Jun 30, 2014)

it reminds me of those terrible cheap 9999 games in 1 devices.
ouya, what a complete joke.


----------



## Arras (Jun 30, 2014)

60$ for like three games? WHOOO


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 30, 2014)

It's Android. You can't just sideload the games?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sychophantom said:


> It's Android. You can't just sideload the games?


Of course you can. But that's piracy and it's bad.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

...You know, I'd make a joke, but then I'd have to build an Ouya.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rip in peace, PS4. 2013-2014


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ouya has $60 worth of games?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2014)

what a waste of fucking $$$ now if you'll excuse me i have to go download simon the sorcerer APK and play it on my nexus 10


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh boy! I can't wait to go buy an overpriced Android home console that does nothing I value in an Android device, defying the portability that makes Android a viable OS to begin with, just so I can spend an extra $60 to play all those free to play games and free emulators that I can get at any other time for free.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 1, 2014)

Here we go again. People wrongly assuming what OUYA is and does, bashing it for using well known OS, then the same people praising Amazon and Madcatz for doing the exact same thing.

Yes the console is cheap, no it doesn't just offer 'phone games', sure you can sideload other games, but any that are OUYA exclusive will have to be cracked first and I bet nobody will take the time to do that.

Just like any other topic on every other forum, you all need to actually research what you're arguing about and no just repeat what you've seen other people complain about.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2014)

I think on this occasion the hilarity comes from LightyKD's PSN jibe not the Ouya's merits (or lack of) in and of themselves.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2014)

the ouya is shit period even the shield is better than it. android is supposed to remain as a portable device it has no purpose being a damn console!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2014)

There really should be a source in the OP. Here's one. Here's another. In any case: not mentioning anything is just commercialising as well as misleading. Though I'm not sure to what degree. Not to sound condescending, but...does the ouya HAVE any games that are over 30 bucks? 

...and should that be 30 € or 30$? That seems to depend on the source as well. 

But while I could join the line and make fun of it, I'm actually more concerned about the health of the software. Those PSN giveaways work because developers agree to it. And they do it because they know their game sells pretty much only in the first couple weeks since release. After that, it needs DLC or discount promotions to keep being in the spotlight. This deal not only gives way too much competition (how are you going to stand out when an ouya player can play 800 other ones for the price of free?) but being able to get paid for your work is even LESS likely now (everyone with such a pass will be able to play your full game for free RIGHT FROM RELEASE DATE). I sort of fear developers will just up their asking price to over 30 (if not with a permanent discount), just to get around that model.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 1, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> Here we go again. People wrongly assuming what OUYA is and does, bashing it for using well known OS, then the same people praising Amazon and Madcatz for doing the exact same thing.
> 
> Yes the console is cheap, no it doesn't just offer 'phone games', sure you can sideload other games, but any that are OUYA exclusive will have to be cracked first and I bet nobody will take the time to do that.
> 
> Just like any other topic on every other forum, you all need to actually research what you're arguing about and no just repeat what you've seen other people complain about.


People praise Amazon and Madcatz for doing the same thing? What? Where? Also, the Ouya sucks. That isn't a fact so much as a widely held opinion backed by other opinions to the degree that it might as well be fact for what people believe about the Ouya at this point. Now, cleaving through the crud, the following points are undeniable (in my humble opinion, anyways):

- It runs Android OS, an OS that was made for handheld devices with touchscreen functionality, and that benefits the most on devices such as the aforementioned. A home console is the exact opposite platform that Android was meant to exist on.
- The majority of its games (read: 99% of its games) can be found on any Android device, and of those, 95% of them work best as short burst of fun phone games, not "sit down on the couch for a major gaming session" kind of games. There are the exceptions, that 5% of the overall 99%, but that's only really ports of console releases over a decade old that work to varying degrees of goodness (from, say, FF VI Android on the low end to GTA: SA on the high end).
- The hardware Android is made to run on evolves quickly, at this point probably some of the fastest evolving hardware in common use. That means Ouya becomes outdated far faster than any desktop computer, which means a substantial drop in value faster than your average piece of non-phone tech. That creates problems of resell value for those interested in such a thing, which is more people than you might think. From collectors to people who just get bored after while and decide to ditch their hardware, they like to know that they can get something back for it after more than three months have gone by.

So in what way is this desirable to the average gamer? It isn't. Not at all. It appeals to only a very, very specific group of people, and you can't exactly fault the majority for seeing the flaws so easily. Android home consoles are a bad idea. A really bad idea. If there was substantially more dedicated support for them, maybe they wouldn't be so terrible, but they don't have that support that makes them desirable. Nobody is making it a point to develop games built around Android home consoles in a consistent fashion that shows both progress and desirability. Android developers are focused on the overwhelming number of Android phones and tablets, and rightfully so, as that's where Android thrives and unless something changes, that is where it should remain.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 1, 2014)

Plstic said:


> The games aren't that great though, just crappy 1 to 5 dollar games.


 

This. Also a simple google search will enable anyone to get these 2,000 bucks-worth of games for freeziez.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 1, 2014)

I would pay $60 for LightyKD to never mention the OUYA again.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 1, 2014)

No.. no thanks.

I'll stick to Nintendo and PlayStation.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 1, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> People praise Amazon and Madcatz for doing the same thing? What? Where? Also, the Ouya sucks. That isn't a fact so much as a widely held opinion backed by other opinions to the degree that it might as well be fact for what people believe about the Ouya at this point. Now, cleaving through the crud, the following points are undeniable (in my humble opinion, anyways):
> 
> - It runs Android OS, an OS that was made for handheld devices with touchscreen functionality, and that benefits the most on devices such as the aforementioned. A home console is the exact opposite platform that Android was meant to exist on.
> - The majority of its games (read: 99% of its games) can be found on any Android device, and of those, 95% of them work best as short burst of fun phone games, not "sit down on the couch for a major gaming session" kind of games. There are the exceptions, that 5% of the overall 99%, but that's only really ports of console releases over a decade old that work to varying degrees of goodness (from, say, FF VI Android on the low end to GTA: SA on the high end).
> ...


 

A well thought out argument sir. However, that Android part of the argument isn't what people should be focusing on. All home console hardware becomes mid-range very quickly, regardless of the OS it uses. Hardware is only considered outdated if there is something ready to replace it. People generally don't 'upgrade' from OUYA to MOJO (which does indeed have better specs), they simple choose one or the other. Phones become outdated because the manufacturers simple want to sell new hardware, so create a new version of their older phones. OUYA, MOJO Amazon thingy and that rumoured Google device aren't about selling phones, they're about playing games on your TV, just like Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft but people only see that they run Android and can only be used to run Flappy Bird or Cut the Rope.


----------



## migles (Jul 1, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> - The hardware Android is made to run on evolves quickly, at this point probably some of the fastest evolving hardware in common use. That means Ouya becomes outdated far faster than any desktop computer, which means a substantial drop in value faster than your average piece of non-phone tech. That creates problems of resell value for those interested in such a thing, which is more people than you might think. From collectors to people who just get bored after while and decide to ditch their hardware, they like to know that they can get something back for it after more than three months have gone by.
> 
> So in what way is this desirable to the average gamer? It isn't. Not at all. It appeals to only a very, very specific group of people, and you can't exactly fault the majority for seeing the flaws so easily. Android home consoles are a bad idea. A really bad idea. If there was substantially more dedicated support for them, maybe they wouldn't be so terrible, but they don't have that support that makes them desirable. Nobody is making it a point to develop games built around Android home consoles in a consistent fashion that shows both progress and desirability. Android developers are focused on the overwhelming number of Android phones and tablets, and rightfully so, as that's where Android thrives and unless something changes, that is where it should remain.


 
howver, if OUYA was some kind of android device with upgradeable hardware.... just like a desktop pc in wich you can buy a new GPU, cpu, ram etc
well... this was something "revolutionary" and maybe i would think about getting it...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> long winded debate.


-picks up nexus 10 and walks out laughing-


----------



## Kalker3 (Jul 1, 2014)

migles said:


> howver, if OUYA was some kind of android device with upgradeable hardware.... just like a desktop pc in wich you can buy a new GPU, cpu, ram etc
> well... this was something "revolutionary" and maybe i would think about getting it...



What about Google's Project Ara?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

If the highlight of your showcase is Broken Age then you've got a serious problem.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 1, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> People praise Amazon and Madcatz for doing the same thing? What? Where? Also, the Ouya sucks. That isn't a fact so much as a widely held opinion backed by other opinions to the degree that it might as well be fact for what people believe about the Ouya at this point. Now, cleaving through the crud, the following points are undeniable (in my humble opinion, anyways):
> 
> - It runs Android OS, an OS that was made for handheld devices with touchscreen functionality, and that benefits the most on devices such as the aforementioned. A home console is the exact opposite platform that Android was meant to exist on.
> - The majority of its games (read: 99% of its games) can be found on any Android device, and of those, 95% of them work best as short burst of fun phone games, not "sit down on the couch for a major gaming session" kind of games. There are the exceptions, that 5% of the overall 99%, but that's only really ports of console releases over a decade old that work to varying degrees of goodness (from, say, FF VI Android on the low end to GTA: SA on the high end).
> ...


Some rant. Sorry, but I'll have to disagree with most everything here.

-some creative way to say you don't like the ouya. However, it isn't saying all that much. That "widely held opinion" is just in this forum...and probably other gaming forums as well. It's certainly technically inferior to other consoles, but it clearly isn't trying to compete with them. and most of these opinions come from people who haven't even gamed on one, so it's not exactly a fair comparison.
-I've heard ouya interface lacking important features, but "android was made for handheld devices" isn't one of them. It's a free, open source and decent OS. Not using it would be stupid. Besides...windows wasn't originally written for gaming consoles either, but it's still powering that xbone thingy. Does that at times request people to plug in keyboard or mouse? 
-with the previous point: the fact that they're available on android means they can be ported easily. Strange how you convert an extra reason to use an already existing OS somehow in an argument against the ouya.
-as spinal_cord mentions: the reason the hardware evolves quickly is because hardware vendors push those things IN A SEPARATE MARKET pretty heavily. But I partially agree on you here. Thus far, nobody else on the phone market is really considering console games yet (though there are more than a few rumours going round). It won't be long until a phone with better specs, an ouya-app, a micro-USB to HDMI-cable and a ouya controller becomes cheaper than the ouya itself.

I'd also like to point out that there are televisions out there also running android. Since they are not touchscreen based either (at least...I assume so.  )...are they "a really bad idea" as well?




p1ngpong said:


> I would pay $60 for LightyKD to never mention the OUYA again.


 
Put it on my paypal account and I'll explain how to put him on your ignore-list.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 1, 2014)

I wonder how the reaction to this would have been back when everyone hyped the fuck out of this piece of shit android emulator, or when it was frowned upon to hate on it.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 1, 2014)

The hate is strong on this room. A prime example of why most gamers suck. I just love the hypocracy and many of you were gamers of the Classic Wii, defending your poor little console while PS/360 gamers made every effort to lay a duce on it. I'm not going to stop posting OUYA stories. You know why? Because you people need to grow the fuck up! OUYA is here to stay. There's no ignoring it or other devices like it. Welcome to the 21st century. Things change and the new wave of gaming devices are here. Either join in or walk away but don't waste your time bitching about something other people like when you could clearly be using that is me to play a game that you like and make yourself happy. Life is too damn short people. Dissing another piece of silicon, metal and plastic does not make your favorite mash of silicon, metal and plastic any better.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> The hate is strong on this room. A prime example of why most gamers suck. I just love the hypocracy and many of you were gamers of the Classic Wii, defending your poor little console while PS/360 gamers made every effort to lay a duce on it. I'm not going to stop posting OUYA stories. You know why? Because you people need to grow the fuck up! OUYA is here to stay. There's no ignoring it or other devices like it. Welcome to the 21st century. Things change and the new wave of gaming devices are here. Either join in or walk away but don't waste your time bitching about something other people like when you could clearly be using that is me to play a game that you like and make yourself happy. Life is too damn short people. Dissing another piece of silicon, metal and plastic does not make your favorite mash of silicon, metal and plastic any better.


 
Ok, first of all, bringing the Wii into this is completely irrelevant. Unlike the Ouya, it's an actual gaming console supported by an actual gaming company that develops and had business relationships with actual game publishers. There were various reasons to own a Wii, for the Nin10doh exclusives, for the third party motion games, all the casual-based shovelware. If you didn't notice, the Wii outsold the PS3/360 almost 2-fold in the end. Are the PS3/360 great gaming consoles? Yes. Did they "shit" on the Wii in terms of success? Hardly.

The Ouya is some piece of junk Android console with 0 exclusive titles, 0 incentive to even purchase one, and is already completely outdated(mid-range tablets shit on it spec-wise). There's no "new wave" of gaming devices, it's still the same old AAA companies making actual gaming consoles with shitty Chinese/small dev teams making the crap we all laugh at. You say "there's no ignoring it", but it seems a giant majority are. The best selling game on the Ouya, outselling all the rest, was Towerfall at *7,000 *sales. That isn't shit. Even the Vita, which is currently lagging behind in terms of sales, shits on the Ouya 10 fold. I have no idea where you're getting all these grand visions of the Ouya master race, because there is none, there never was, and there never will be.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 1, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> The hate is strong on this room. A prime example of why most gamers suck. I just love the hypocracy and many of you were gamers of the Classic Wii, defending your poor little console while PS/360 gamers made every effort to lay a duce on it. I'm not going to stop posting OUYA stories. You know why? Because you people need to grow the fuck up! OUYA is here to stay. There's no ignoring it or other devices like it. Welcome to the 21st century. Things change and the new wave of gaming devices are here. Either join in or walk away but don't waste your time bitching about something other people like when you could clearly be using that is me to play a game that you like and make yourself happy. Life is too damn short people. Dissing another piece of silicon, metal and plastic does not make your favorite mash of silicon, metal and plastic any better.


 
Thanks Lighty I needed a laugh and that probably counts as one of the best delusional rants I have read on the temp in a while. Keep the OUYA stories coming bro so we can all carry on laughing at you, while we game on real consoles and you throw away $60 on your annual subscription to nothing.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 1, 2014)

I love how people here say that OUYA isn't a game console. Its a box, connected to a TV that plays video games... Um... What is that again? Operating systems have nothing to do with it. OUYA is as much of a gaming console as Wii. BTW I enjoy all of this. You people are just proving why a lot of people can't stand gamers. I'll sit here and enjoy my OUYA and Wii U while you people waste your time crying about a device many of you claim to not care about.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> The hate is strong on this room. A prime example of why most gamers suck. I just love the hypocracy and many of you were gamers of the Classic Wii, defending your poor little console while PS/360 gamers made every effort to lay a duce on it. I'm not going to stop posting OUYA stories. You know why? Because you people need to grow the fuck up! OUYA is here to stay. There's no ignoring it or other devices like it. Welcome to the 21st century. Things change and the new wave of gaming devices are here. Either join in or walk away but don't waste your time bitching about something other people like when you could clearly be using that is me to play a game that you like and make yourself happy. Life is too damn short people. Dissing another piece of silicon, metal and plastic does not make your favorite mash of silicon, metal and plastic any better.


 

Oh we're just dissing it because it's a piece of shit.

It was made by influential names in the gaming industry through Kickstarter. Which means either A) they could make unfortunate shits pay for their development costs or B) the idea was too stupid to get picked up by anyone.

So they promised us a $100 Android box that could play games and do Netflix and shit. Meanwhile if you wanted to do that whole Netflix-Hulu Plus-whatever shit, you could buy a Roku for half the price or use a gaming console which most households have anyway.

As for the games, 90% of them are shit, they get a few notable Android titles but nothing exclusive or special. Anyone with an Android phone or tablet can play them and most of them are designed for on-the-go play anyway. Do you really want to sit down at your big TV and play Canabalt? I didn't think so either.

Remember when they said every game was going to be free? Well looks like that's a sack of shit anyway.

Then they said they'll be releasing a new Ouya every year with better specs you have to buy again. So you're paying $100 a year to keep up to date, they're basically taking the Apple route.

The Ouya was a bad idea and a horrific execution. If you want to pay $60 a month for a console that was dead on arrival so you can play mediocre "indie hidden gems" then go ahead. But we'll all be here to have a fucking giggle every time you have a delusional rant about how great the Ouya is or the eventual news article stating "The Ouya is officially dead".

Just know you're getting fleeced so hard and enjoying it too.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2014)

To be honest I think most of the Ouya derision in your threads is caused by your insistence that Ouya is a major player in the console/video game arena. It really isn't. It's a quirky little device with limited market appeal. Interesting to those geeky enough to find such things interesting but mostly irrelevant to everyone else.

Imagine a man knocking on the door of the Louvre demanding that his 3 year old child's crude drawing of a stick man be displayed next to the Mona Lisa... That's all your Ouya threads that is.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 1, 2014)

I liked the Ouya when it was first announced, since then though the hardware has made some massive leaps. 

Spending just a little more now can get you a much better Android machine for your TV. 

I like the Minix Neo X7 myself but I really am waiting for the new Rockchip rk3288 based stuff to start hitting. That's when the things will get really interesting!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's the thing... The OUYA is undoubtedly a console. It's a little box connected to your TV and its primary focus is gaming - the OS it runs is completely irrelevant. Thing is, the great majority of its titles are Android games originally released with smartphones in mind... and the OUYA is not a smartphone, and this alone holds it back greatly. It's not a major player in the console league and it never will be - it's a small device for geeks, a gadget, something for those who want to buy a small, _"cool"_, _"nerdy"_ device to play Android games on the big screen on a small budget. That's cool and eh-o-kay, even if the specs don't dazzle anymore and chances are that the new phone you have in your pocket blows the OUYA out of the water or comes close to doing so.

The only reason why people make fun of it is the avid OUYA audience which lives in an imaginary world in which the OUYA has the push to _"change"_ the gaming industry - it doesn't have that _(some would argue it doesn't have any push at all)_ and there's nothing _wrong_ with the gaming industry as it is. Indies are something I occasionally play in-between of bigger, better, more elaborate productions - it's something you cleanse your palate with, not the core experience. I'm willing to wager that most gamers think along similar lines.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2014)

I really just think they need a hardware refresh. As I said before, OUYA 2 or TOUYA as someone else would put it.


----------



## Arras (Jul 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I really just think they need a hardware refresh. As I said before, OUYA 2 or TOUYA as someone else would put it.


The problem is they need one like every year or so to keep up with smartphones/tablets.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> I really just think they need a hardware refresh. As I said before, OUYA 2 or TOUYA as someone else would put it.


THUJA?








That DOES look more entertaining than an OUYA...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2014)

Arras said:


> The problem is they need one like every year or so to keep up with smartphones/tablets.


2 to maybe 3 years should be fine, but it kind of came out too early. Meaning, it didn't even get the Tegra 4.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

KingVamp said:


> 2 to maybe 3 years should be fine, but it kind of came out too early. Meaning, it didn't even get the Tegra 4.


 

I'm rather sure they said they'll be releasing an Ouya every year with updated hardware.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/07/ouya-annual/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm rather sure they said they'll be releasing an Ouya every year with updated hardware.


Indeed. There was also supposed to be some kind of an update plan for OUYA owners allowing them to upgrade by switching the motherboard.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 1, 2014)

First off I wont apologize for my love of OUYA. Hell, I even have a channel dedicated to it.

Insert shameless plug: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_EY9mYQSoZkLzTdKRhFTSA

With that said, I'm not oblivious to the console's ups and down. I think all the hardware hate is bullshit. The Wii was way underpowered compared to PS/360. At least OUYA has HD output. Moving on, I see the current console as a successful test. Something like a, "Can we do it?" Now that the test is almost over, I want to see the next OUYA sporting hardware similar to the Wii U (Tegra K1 to be exact) and fighting Nintendo for the casual space. I said it before and I'll say it again. I think the console industry would do well to have a two tiered war. XBox One and PS4 fighting for the high end gamer and Wii U vs. OUYA 2 for the low end. This will force everyone to work harder and goodness knows that Nintendo could use the kick in the pants.


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> First off I wont apologize for my love of OUYA. Hell, I even have a channel dedicated to it.
> 
> Insert shameless plug: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_EY9mYQSoZkLzTdKRhFTSA
> 
> With that said, I'm not oblivious to the console's ups and down. I think all the hardware hate is bullshit. The Wii was way underpowered compared to PS/360. At least OUYA has HD output. Moving on, I see the current console as a successful test. Something like a, "Can we do it?" *Now that the test is almost over, I want to see the next OUYA sporting hardware similar to the Wii U (Tegra K1 to be exact) and fighting Nintendo for the casual space*. I said it before and I'll say it again. I think the console industry would do well to have a two tiered war. XBox One and PS4 fighting for the high end gamer and Wii U vs. OUYA 2 for the low end. This will force everyone to work harder and goodness knows that Nintendo could use the kick in the pants.


 

So fighting a losing battle?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

LightyKD said:


> First off I wont apologize for my love of OUYA. Hell, I even have a channel dedicated to it.
> 
> Insert shameless plug: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_EY9mYQSoZkLzTdKRhFTSA


 

It's the only channel I can watch WWE, Joe Biden speeches, and Ouya related news in one place!

And we're not asking you to apologize for your love of the Ouya, just be ashamed of it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 1, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> I wonder how the reaction to this would have been back when everyone hyped the fuck out of this piece of shit android emulator, or when it was frowned upon to hate on it.


 
You want something more stupid than people funding Ouya? Rock Simulator.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

[ ] Buttastrophe
[ ] Analamity
[X] Assdisaster Nebraska



LightyKD said:


> With that said, I'm not oblivious to the console's ups and down. I think all the hardware hate is bullshit. The Wii was way underpowered compared to PS/360..


 

Comparing the Wii to the Ouya is like comparing a rocket to a rock.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't think this offer is as bad as all of you guys make it sound like ....

Just think about the FF games that are about 10€ each than add inDragon Quest which was ported to android recently which is 10€+ and there are several other good ports that are about 10€ so if you want to get all those games legally this is actually a very good deal !


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2014)

Youkai said:


> I don't think this offer is as bad as all of you guys make it sound like ....
> 
> Just think about the FF games that are about 10€ each than add inDragon Quest which was ported to android recently which is 10€+ and there are several other good ports that are about 10€ so if you want to get all those games legally this is actually a very good deal !


 
There's only 1 Final Fantasy game on the Ouya, FF3, and Dragon Quest isn't available for the Ouya either.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2014)

Youkai said:


> I don't think this offer is as bad as all of you guys make it sound like ....
> 
> Just think about the FF games that are about 10€ each than add inDragon Quest which was ported to android recently which is 10€+ and there are several other good ports that are about 10€ so if you want to get all those games legally this is actually a very good deal !


The dealio is good if you're into Android gaming, or OUYA gaming for that matter. I think what's giggle-worthy is comparing it to PS+.


----------



## Dork (Jul 1, 2014)

wow guys are you really opressing the ouya wow just wow gamers really took a turn for the worset here I cant wait to get my all my games for free enjyo your expensive pewpew shooters and triple A garbage


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The dealio is good if you're into Android gaming, or OUYA gaming for that matter. I think what's giggle-worthy is comparing it to PS+.


I'm glad that you giggled at my PS+ line. That was my original intent. I believe that the OUYA deal is good but I feel the same way about PS+ and I can't stand Sony but, they made something special when PS+ was born.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 2, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> I wonder how the reaction to this would have been back when everyone hyped the fuck out of this piece of shit android emulator, or when it was frowned upon to hate on it.


 

I wonder what the web would be like if people didn't troll for the sake of it, without knowing anything about what they're saying....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Of course you can. But that's piracy and it's bad.


 

Implying Ouya users care about that ;0;



LightyKD said:


> First off I wont apologize for my love of OUYA. Hell, I even have a channel dedicated to it.
> 
> Insert shameless plug: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_EY9mYQSoZkLzTdKRhFTSA
> 
> ...


 
*Blinks and stares off into space, dumbfounded* Since when did the Wii vs. Xbox vs. PS3 have any relevancy at all in regards to this very thread? Hate to break it to ya, but the Ouya. It has HD output? That's nice. A majority of devices, hell, it's standard and has been like that for some time, HD output isn't miraculous or revolutionary. I can see it now:

"Ouya, now with HD output and Android Kit Kat! Console and manual not included. "


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 2, 2014)

What I'm still missing in this whole debate is how the developers feel about this. Chances of any revenue on developing for the ouya were never great, with the low ouya sales, having to give a free trial and low game prices. And now with this deal, those sales will be even less.

How will the income from this deal be distributed among those devs, by the way? There is no quality guarantee, and if they just decide to split the money evenly between all the available games (60 bucks to play 800 games means each game will give a game developer 0.07 cents per sold deal) it is basically encouraging those devs to produce MORE games rather than better ones (instead of one 'space wars' with 8 levels, we'll see 'space wars episode 1' through '...episode 8').


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> What I'm still missing in this whole debate is how the developers feel about this. Chances of any revenue on developing for the ouya were never great, with the low ouya sales, having to give a free trial and low game prices. And now with this deal, those sales will be even less.
> 
> How will the income from this deal be distributed among those devs, by the way? There is no quality guarantee, and if they just decide to split the money evenly between all the available games (60 bucks to play 800 games means each game will give a game developer 0.07 cents per sold deal) it is basically encouraging those devs to produce MORE games rather than better ones (instead of one 'space wars' with 8 levels, we'll see 'space wars episode 1' through '...episode 8').


 

Forced free to play has been dropped. It's almost as bad for the industry in general as piracy. People would be FORCED to make good games to get people to buy them and guess what, very few people can make good games. Just look at how many 'big dev' game have been the biggest pile of crap ever created. [off topic] I recently was so disappointed with a free game on a 'real' system that I genuinely felt ripped off, even though the game was 100% free I felt like they had taken something away from me that I'll never get back.[/off topic]

As far as I can tell with this idea is that dev get whatever their asking price is for their games within reason. So if someone participating (currently in trial) downloads your game, OUYA hand over your asking price. However, that might not happen if you try to cheat the system and up your price to a stupid amount. They wont for example hand over $59.99 for a game that would cost $2.99 under regular circumstances. Also users aren't going to take the time to download every game they can find just because after their 30th game they are effectively 'free'. People are still going to avoid the games that don't interest them, just as they do now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 2, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> Forced free to play has been dropped. It's almost as bad for the industry in general as piracy. People would be FORCED to make good games to get people to buy them and guess what, very few people can make good games. Just look at how many 'big dev' game have been the biggest pile of crap ever created. [off topic] I recently was so disappointed with a free game on a 'real' system that I genuinely felt ripped off, even though the game was 100% free I felt like they had taken something away from me that I'll never get back.[/off topic]
> 
> As far as I can tell with this idea is that dev get whatever their asking price is for their games within reason. So if someone participating (currently in trial) downloads your game, OUYA hand over your asking price. However, that might not happen if you try to cheat the system and up your price to a stupid amount. They wont for example hand over $59.99 for a game that would cost $2.99 under regular circumstances. Also users aren't going to take the time to download every game they can find just because after their 30th game they are effectively 'free'. People are still going to avoid the games that don't interest them, just as they do now.


I didn't know forced play was dropped. Thanks for mentioning it. 

Your idea seems feasible as well, but you also mention the drawback: devs will just try to sell their games for as much as possible. Not only does it generate more money from the ones in on this deal, it's also more likely that those people will actively download it (it's expensive, therefore it must be good!). Meanwhile, the ouya developers will have to actively start monitoring and grading games. Perhaps even in the end flat out denying developers to set their own price on their games.
But even then...the deal is for a year. With the general build quality of ouya games as it is*, chances that a game isn't your thing or that it's too short are common. Which'll lead to more than average downloads "to try it out". Especially with a deal like that, I actually expect EVERYONE to download over 30 games with it. Easily (depending on how heavy of an ouya-fan he/she is, that number may even be passed within a month).




*I normally don't want to touch this topic as it's open to interpretation...but here, I pretty much ahve to


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 2, 2014)

Taleweaver said:


> I didn't know forced play was dropped. Thanks for mentioning it.


 
No worries.



Taleweaver said:


> I actually expect EVERYONE to download over 30 games with it. Easily (depending on how heavy of an ouya-fan he/she is, that number may even be passed within a month).


 

I'm not so sure. I've had my OUYA for a while now and even during the 'everything has a free version' phase, I really wasn't interested in the majority of the games on there. I can't be the only person who actively avoids 'games' like Amazing Frog.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 2, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> As far as I can tell with this idea is that dev get whatever their asking price is for their games within reason. So if someone participating (currently in trial) downloads your game, OUYA hand over your asking price.


 
For that to work, OUYA would have to bank on people downloading _less_ than $60 worth of games per yer on average. So, either they are selling a bad product, they have their finances pretty messed up, or they're not paying developers in the way that you've suggested


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2014)

Pleng said:


> For that to work, OUYA would have to bank on people downloading _less_ than $60 worth of games per yer on average. So, either they are selling a bad product, they have their finances pretty messed up, or they're not paying developers in the way that you've suggested


 

Generally I'm thinking the Ouya userbase is so low and the amount of game downloads is even lower that they'd actually make a profit with people paying $60 a year to download the few good games on the system. I mean it's really quite sad.

As I mentioned earlier, the highlight of their "showcase" is Broken Age, an unfinished pile of mess made from the greedy, undisciplined shits at Double Fine.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 2, 2014)

It's depressing how gbatemp (or anyone for that matter) is still following the ouya..
Especially after the announcement of Android TV.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 2, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> It's depressing how gbatemp (or anyone for that matter) is still following the ouya..
> Especially after the announcement of Android TV.


 







I knew I shouldn't have even read this thread. It's clear that almost everyone here genuinely thinks that OUYA is nothing but a phone without a screen and that doing something first is a stupid idea, even though every man and his dog is now jumping on the micro console band wagon.


----------



## Arras (Jul 2, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> I knew I shouldn't have even read this thread. It's clear that almost everyone here genuinely thinks that OUYA is nothing but a phone without a screen and that doing something first is a stupid idea, *even though every man and his dog is now jumping on the micro console band wagon.*


Companies maybe. Consumers? Not really.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 2, 2014)

Well companies generally don't make things that consumers don't buy.

As I said in another thread a long time ago, when the time is ready, Android boxes will likely eventually become the new VCR/DVD Player/PVR. Every electronics company will have a system or range of systems in their inventory - and you'll be able to pay anything from $20 to $300 for one.

This is why OUYA's business strategy is bad - they are basing an entire business model around something which can easily be copied, and they have nothing unique to bring to the table.

I myself have a box under my TV which I bought for $80 from China a couple of years back. Unfortunately it's not powerful enough for gaming and, even if it was, it has no support for joypads (despite having 4 USB ports at the back!) As time goes on I shall probably get another one - but I doubt it'll be an OUYA considering all the competition around.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 2, 2014)

this thing is already dead with amazin fire tv out and google android tv looming over the horizon


----------

